# Aggressive rainbow shark



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

so i have an aggressive rainbow shark who picks on my 10" black ghost knife. and only goes after his poor defenseless tail....they used to get along fine living int he same tube. could lack of "other living spaces" be the issue.

also he generally picks on everyone at meal time i just hate seeing knifey getting harrassed.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Kyle,
Depends on the size of the shark and the aquarium. Rainbow sharks do tend to get nippy as they get older.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

the tanks a 65 gallon and the shark is about 4-5 inches and the BGK is about 10"
do you think adding another tube in there would help?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Might but some sharks don't stop once they set their sights on territory.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I used to keep a few of these guys together. No problems and I loved them. You NEED to have a "cave" for each one or they get pissy. Try re-arranging everything, but this time put a few different "caves" so they can each have their pick.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

If you have a bunch of sharks together, they lose their aggression kind of like Angelfish. If you have room add a few more

Ales


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The Rainbow shark cowarding in the corner of the 1500 display in BBY might disagree. Rainbow sharks and Red tails have individual "personalities" like oscars, sometimes hobbyists get away with a number of them together , but more then not it doesn't work unfortunately.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

True. They do have their own personalities. I had an albino rainbow that was the most gentle shark ever. On the other hand. I had a red tail that took on my Texas cichlid and Jack Dempsy and won.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I had a red tail in with my Oscar. He picked on him a few too many times and the Oscar gave him a warning chomp on his head. He only picked on the silver dollars after that. That was with re arranging and 3 caves for him to choose from


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had 2 redtails sharks, & a rainbow shark in my 55gallon & they got along fine till they got full grown then it was like teenagers sizing eachother up, then they started chasing eachother & when one lost it would pick on the other, & when the last one lost it would pick on my pictus catfish & then pictus would be mad so he picked on any fish that got in his way. I had lots of places to hide but didn't seem to matter, so I guess it just depends on the attitude of the fish, just like siblings some get along some don't.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I agree with a full re-arrange, and let them start from square one with territories.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the input guys! 

i did just rearrange last week so mabey the shark just lost his favorite place. ill make another tube for him and hope he likes it better than knifeys home lol


----------

